# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Πέλλετς για parrotlet?

## Sissy

> Για πελλέτς ξέρουμε???


Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Charlie είναι μετάλλαξη όπως και ο Μάριος. Εγώ παλιά έκανα παραγγελία και μου τα έστελναν από Αγγλία αλλά ένας φίλος μου (που είναι μέλος σε αμερικάνικο φόρουμ) διάβασε εκεί και μου είπε πως: οι μεταλλάξεις *δεν κάνει  να τρώνε πέλλετς* διότι δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στα νεφρά τους....
Επειδή εκείνη την εποχή 'συνέπεσε;' να πρήζεται το ένα ποδαράκι του (αναγκάστηκα και τον πήγα στον γιατρό να του κόψει το δαχτυλίδι του) Σταματήσαμε λοιπόν τα πέλλετς σταμάτησε και το πρόβλημα

----------


## warlock

Θα το ρωτήσω Σίσσυ και θα σου πω .Ευχαριστώ  που μου το πες !

----------


## Sissy

> Θα το ρωτήσω Σίσσυ και θα σου πω .Ευχαριστώ  που μου το πες !


Στην Ελλάδα όπου ρώτησα δεν είχαν ιδέα. Ο εκτροφέας μάλιστα του Μάριου μου είπε πως ταίζει με πέλλετς τα ζευγάρια του....εγώ όμως δεν του ξανα έδωσα παρ' ότι είχα κάνει μεγάλη προσπάθεια μέχρι να τον μάθω να τα τρώει.

----------


## warlock

Στηριζόταν κάπου όλο αυτό ?

----------


## Sissy

Κοίτα, από τη στιγμή που κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρεται από ανθρώπους που εκτρέφουν ή έχουν στην κατοχή τους parrotlets αρκετά περισσότερα χρόνια (απ' ότι εδώ στην Ελλάδα) και από τη στιγμή που ο Μάριος αντιμετώπισε πρόβλημα με το ποδαράκι του, που σταματώντας τα πέλλετς δεν ξανα αντιμετώπισε, προσωπικά δεν χρειάζομαι άλλες 'αποδείξεις'.
Βρήκα και ένα λινκ που αναφέρεται στο θέμα :   http://www.internationalparrotletsociety.org/pellet.html

(Θα παρακαλέσω τους mods να μεταφέρουν τα πόστς που αναφέρονται στη διατροφή των parrotlets, διότι θεωρώ πως περιέχουν σημα*​*τικές διατροφικές πληροφορίες που θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε για τις μεταλλαξεις)

----------


## parrotfeathers

Μαζι το ειχαμε ψαξει με τη Σισσυ κι οντως ειναι οπως τα λεει. Στις περισσοτερες αναφορες εκτροφεων γραφει οτι οι μεταλλαξεις των παροτλετς ειχαν προβληματα με τα πελετς. Ανεβαζαν το ουρικο οξυ κι επηρεαζαν τα νεφρα τους. Παρολα αυτα ταιζαν τα κλασικα πρασινα παροτλετς με πελετς χωρις να εχουν κανενα προβλημα. Αν εχεις καποιο αλλο χρωμα κι οχι πρασινο καλυτερα να μην το ρισκαρεις.

edit: επισης επηρεαζουν αρνητικα κι αυτα με τα κοκκινα ματια, οπως και μπατζις και κοκατιλς.

----------


## vicky_ath

Το θέμα αποτελεί συνέχεια *αυτού* για να μη χαθεί η ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση για τη διατρφοή των parrotlets!

----------


## warlock

Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν θα είχε αναγκάσει τις επιχειρήσεις που παράγουν πελλέτς να δημιουργήσουν πιό συγκεκριμένα πελλέτσ για τα άλλα είδη που όπως ισχυρίζεται το άρθρο επιρρεάζουν αρνητικά?Εννοώ ότι αν αυτό στέκει ιατρικά και είχε διαδοθεί ,δεν θα το άφηναν έτσι και να χάσουν πωλήσεις .

----------


## jk21

οι αιτιες που ειδικα στις μεταλλαξεις υπαρχει ιδιατερο προβλημα ,πιθανοτατα ειναι συνδιασμος


 του γενικου προβληματος των πελλετς που συγκεντρωνουν υψηλες πρωτεινες ,οι οποιες ομως δεν παρεχονται με ουσιες (οπως αυτες των φρεσκων τροφων ) που βοηθουν στην απορροφηση τους με παραλληλη επαρκης αποβολη των τοξινων που παραγουν .το προβλημα αυτο της μη αποβολης του ουρικου οξεος απο υψηλη πρωτεινη και την σχεση των πελλετς  μπορειτε να το δειτε να  περιγραφεται στο συνδεσμο αυτο  (διαβαστε ολο το αρθρο,οχι μονο την παραπομπη  αξιζει ) 

http://www.2ndchance.info/gout.htm

<< *Pelleted            diets are more likely to keep your pet bird in better health than a            seed diet. But despite their marketing claims and fancy packaging,* avian            pellets do not duplicate natural bird diets. They rely on corn, wheat,            and soybeans to approximate the little that is known about the natural            diets of the birds to which they are fed. *They are likely to be much            higher in protein than wild diets and their nutrient recipe derives            from the poultry industry where chickens are bred for abnormally fast,            protein and calcium-requiring growth or heavy, protein and calcium-requiring            egg production. Poultry diets work just fine when a bird is destined            to live a 6-10 week life and then arrive at Col. Sanders or, for egg-laying            chickens that are spent            and shipped to a soup company when only 60 weeks old. But nutrition            for such a fleeting life is not what you want for your pet. >> 


*



και καποιων  παραμετρων  οπως η ελλειψης  βιταμινης Α (που και αυτη επηρεζει την σωστη λειτουργια των νεφρων και την αποβολη του ουρικου οξεος )
<< *Sufficient            vitamin A is required to maintain the cells that line the tiny filtering            mechanisms (nephrons)            of your bird’s kidneys.* >>

 που σε καποιες μεταλλαξεις με εντονο λευκο ή λευκες εντελως ειναι πανευκολο να βρεθει σε κατασταση ελλειψης ,αφου εκει οι αναγκες ειναι αυξημενες .αυτο γινεται γιατι  μετα το ανοιγμα των συσκευασιων των πελλετς και την επαφη με τον αερα, καθε λιποδιαλυτη βιταμινη ταγγιζει (οξειδωνεται ) και χανεται η αξια τηςσταδικα , που στις ομαδες αυτες ,κατι τετοιο λογω των αναγκων τους ,εχει πιο αμεσες συνεπειες .το προβλημα ειναι πιο εντονο και σε διαιτες μονο με σπορους (που και αυτοι μπαγιατιευουν -ταγγιζουν )  και χωρις αλλα χορταρικα πχ οπως μπροκολο και αλλες πηγες της βιταμινης αυτης .

----------


## warlock

Μιλάμε για την αποκλιστική κατανάλωση πελλέτς και μόνο, από κάποιο πτηνό έτσι ?


-"οι αιτιες που ειδικα στις μεταλλαξεις υπαρχει ιδιατερο προβλημα ,πιθανοτατα ειναι συνδιασμος"
-Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μην παίρνουμε σαν κάτι δεδομένο από την στιγμή που δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ιατρικά (επιστημόνικά τεκμηριωμένο )και στηρίζεται μόνο σε μαρτυρίες λίγων .

----------


## zack27

Παντως εγω δε το γνωριζα!!!ευχαριστουμε παιδια!!! καλο ειναι να ενημερωνομαστε!!! ειδικα αν εχουμε πτηνα που γενικα ειναι ευπαθη!!!

----------


## jk21

> Μιλάμε για την αποκλιστική κατανάλωση πελλέτς και μόνο, από κάποιο πτηνό έτσι ?
> 
> 
> -"οι αιτιες που ειδικα στις μεταλλαξεις υπαρχει ιδιατερο προβλημα ,πιθανοτατα ειναι συνδιασμος"
> -Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μην παίρνουμε σαν κάτι δεδομένο από την στιγμή που δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ιατρικά (επιστημόνικά τεκμηριωμένο )και στηρίζεται μόνο σε μαρτυρίες λίγων .


το πιθανοτατα εκει πηγαινε ...κανουμε συζητηση ,οχι επιστημονικη αρθρογραφια φυσικα ! αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν κατι ετσι κι αλλιως πιθανον να ειναι προβλημα ,οταν σε καποιες κατηγοριες πουλιων (πχ εδω στις μεταλλαξεις που εχουν σχεση με το λευκο χρωματισμο ) υπαρχει επιπλεον το προβλημα της απορροφησης λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο της βιταμινης Α  ( που εχει σχεση με την λειτουργια των οργανων που συζηταμε ),τοτε αυτο εχει αθροιστικα σαν αποτελεσμα το προβλημα να γινεται εμφανες πιο αμεσα στις μεταλλαξεις ,ενω υποβοσκει για αργοτερα ή στα ορια του μη παθολογικου  (ωστε να γινει εμφανες  )  στα αλλα πουλια

----------


## Sissy

> Μιλάμε για την αποκλιστική κατανάλωση πελλέτς και μόνο, από κάποιο πτηνό έτσι ?


Ο Μάριος την εποχή που παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα έτρωγε απ' όλα, σπόρους, λαχανικά, φρούτα και πέλλετς.

----------


## warlock

Το άρθρο ,και αυτοί που το έχουν γράψει ,αναφέρονται σε εξολοκλήρου διατροφή με πελλέτς ? Γιατί αυτό που έπαθε ο Μάριος δεν αποτελεί ένδειξη ότι έγινε από αυτό ,απο την στιγμή που δεν του έγινε διάγνωση από κάποιον ειδικό .

----------


## Sissy

Για να έχουμε απόδειξη σε αυτό το μέγεθος παπαγάλου θα πρέπει να φτάσουμε σε νεκροψία. Ο Μάριος εξετάστηκε από τον κτηνίατρο-πτηνίατρο (που τον παρακολουθεί γενικά) η γνώμη του ήταν πως δεν έπρεπε να υποβληθεί το πουλάκι στη διαδικασία να του πάρει αίμα. Δεν θα τον κάναμε ποτέ 'πειραματόζωο' από τη στιγμή που η ποσότητα αίματος που θα χρειαζόταν για εξετάσεις ίσως στοίχιζε την ίδια του τη ζωή. Το δαχτυλίδι κόπηκε με τροχό (διότι το ποδαράκι του είχε τόσο πρηστεί ώστε δεν υπήρχε περιθώριο να κοπεί με ψαλίδι) αφού το πουλί ναρκώθηκε. 
Αναφέρω την εμπειρία μου διότι πιστεύω πως είχε άμεση σχέση με τα πέλλετς (φυσικά χωρίς να μπορώ να το αποδείξω). Μπορεί να μην ήταν η αποκλειστική του τροφή τα πέλλετς αλλά ας μη ξεχνάμε πως οργανισμός από οργανισμό διαφέρει σε αντιδράσεις....

----------


## warlock

> Για να έχουμε απόδειξη σε αυτό το μέγεθος παπαγάλου θα πρέπει να φτάσουμε σε νεκροψία. Ο Μάριος εξετάστηκε από τον κτηνίατρο-πτηνίατρο (που τον παρακολουθεί γενικά) η γνώμη του ήταν πως δεν έπρεπε να υποβληθεί το πουλάκι στη διαδικασία να του πάρει αίμα. Δεν θα τον κάναμε ποτέ 'πειραματόζωο' από τη στιγμή που η ποσότητα αίματος που θα χρειαζόταν για εξετάσεις ίσως στοίχιζε την ίδια του τη ζωή. Το δαχτυλίδι κόπηκε με τροχό (διότι το ποδαράκι του είχε τόσο πρηστεί ώστε δεν υπήρχε περιθώριο να κοπεί με ψαλίδι) αφού το πουλί ναρκώθηκε. 
> Αναφέρω την εμπειρία μου διότι πιστεύω πως είχε άμεση σχέση με τα πέλλετς (φυσικά χωρίς να μπορώ να το αποδείξω). Μπορεί να μην ήταν η αποκλειστική του τροφή τα πέλλετς αλλά ας μη ξεχνάμε πως οργανισμός από οργανισμό διαφέρει σε αντιδράσεις....


Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος εξέτση αίματος σε ένα πτηνό μεγέθους πάροτλετ (όπως καναρίνι ,παπαγαλάκι κλπ) ?Στο δικό σου περιστατικό το μόνο που συνέβηκε ήταν να πρηστεί το πόδι του Μάριου και με βάση το ότι σταμάτησες να τον ταίζεις πελλέτς, έφτασες στο συμπέρασμα εσύ, και όχι ο γιατρός ,ότι ξεπρίστηκε το πόδι του από αυτό .Ενώ μπορεί το κόψιμο του δακτυλιδιού να βοήθησε στην σωστή κυκλοφορία του αίματος και να ηρέμησε το πόδι από μόνο του .Απλά εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρεις σαν παράδειγμα για την μη κατανάλωση πελλετσ από την στιγμή που δεν έχει αποδειχτεί κάτι ούτε από γιατρο .

----------


## Sissy

Εγώ λοιπόν θεωρώ πως έπρεπε να το αναφέρω και ο καθένας που θα διαβάσει αυτό το θέμα ας κρίνει και ας πράξει όπως νομίζει.......

----------


## parrotfeathers

Warlock δεν προκειται για τα συμπερασματα λιγων οπως λες αλλα πολλων. Αλλοι βεβαια δινουν πελετς στις μεταλλαξεις τους καθε 2-3 μερες αλλα κανουν καθε τοσο κι ενα σωρο εξετασεις αιματος στα πουλια τους κι αλλοι δεν ρισκαρουν καθολου καθως ειναι τοσο μικροσκοπικα που το σωμα τους δεν εχει πολλες φορες την ανταποκριση που εχει το σωμα ενος πουλιου 0,5-1+ κιλου. Οταν το γραφει το Internation Parrotlet Society με τοσα και τοσα μελη κατι θα σημαινει. Γκουκλαρε το αν θελεις και θα δεις ενα σωρο αναφορες. Τωρα αν το ποδι του Μαριου ειχε γινει απο αυτο εγω δεν ειμαι σε θεση να το απαντησω αλλα νομιζω πως η Σισσυ που τον ταιζε πελετς και τον παρατηρουσε πρεπει να ειχε προσεξει πως εγινε μετα απο λιγο αφου τα ξεκινησε. Ισως και συμπτωματικο, ισως κι οχι.

Επισης το *************γραφει οτι αυτα περι επεξεργασιας των πρωτεινων απο το σωμα ειναι υποψιες κι οτι χρονια ερευνας υποδεικνυουν πως εχει να κανει περισσοτερο με την αφομοιωση του λιπους και την ελλειψη ενυδατωσης που ειναι απαραιτητη για την επεξεργασια των πελετς σαν τροφη απο το σωμα. Λεει πως δεν φταινε τα πελετς σαν τροφη αλλα ειναι κατι που γινεται στον οργανισμο των μεταλλαξεων με αυτες τις διαδικασιες και περισσοτερο στις μεταλλαξεις με κοκκινα ματια κι οχι μονο στα παροτλετς.



το λινκ διαγραφτηκε γιατι ειχε παραπομπες σε εμπορικα καταστηματα!
Φιλικα mitsman

----------


## warlock

> Warlock δεν προκειται για τα συμπερασματα λιγων οπως λες αλλα πολλων. Αλλοι βεβαια δινουν πελετς στις μεταλλαξεις τους καθε 2-3 μερες αλλα κανουν καθε τοσο κι ενα σωρο εξετασεις αιματος στα πουλια τους κι αλλοι δεν ρισκαρουν καθολου καθως ειναι τοσο μικροσκοπικα που το σωμα τους δεν εχει πολλες φορες την ανταποκριση που εχει το σωμα ενος πουλιου 0,5-1+ κιλου. Οταν το γραφει το Internation Parrotlet Society με τοσα και τοσα μελη κατι θα σημαινει. Γκουκλαρε το αν θελεις και θα δεις ενα σωρο αναφορες. Τωρα αν το ποδι του Μαριου ειχε γινει απο αυτο εγω δεν ειμαι σε θεση να το απαντησω αλλα νομιζω πως η Σισσυ που τον ταιζε πελετς και τον παρατηρουσε πρεπει να ειχε προσεξει πως εγινε μετα απο λιγο αφου τα ξεκινησε. Ισως και συμπτωματικο, ισως κι οχι.
> 
> Επισης το *************γραφει οτι αυτα περι επεξεργασιας των πρωτεινων απο το σωμα ειναι υποψιες κι οτι χρονια ερευνας υποδεικνυουν πως εχει να κανει περισσοτερο με την αφομοιωση του λιπους και την ελλειψη ενυδατωσης που ειναι απαραιτητη για την επεξεργασια των πελετς σαν τροφη απο το σωμα. Λεει πως δεν φταινε τα πελετς σαν τροφη αλλα ειναι κατι που γινεται στον οργανισμο των μεταλλαξεων με αυτες τις διαδικασιες και περισσοτερο στις μεταλλαξεις με κοκκινα ματια κι οχι μονο στα παροτλετς.


Εϊμαι δύσπιστη (και κατεμέ έτσι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε όλοι μας )σε κάτι που καμία κτηνιατρική ή ιατρική κοινώτητα δεν έχει ανακοινώσει .Πολλά λάθη και λάθος συμπεράσματα γίνονται ειδικά σε ιατρικά θέματα ,από αναγνώσεις στο ίντερνετ και για κάτι τέτοιο με έχουν διαβεβαιώσει αρκετοί γιατροί (για ανθρώπινα θέματα ) .Εϊναι κάτι που συμβαίνει στις μέρες μας ,ένα είδος παραπληροφόρησης από το ίντερνετ .Στην Internation Parrotlet Society δεν φέρνουν άποψη όλοι όσοι είναι εκτροφείς σε όλο τον κόσμο αλλά μερικοί .Οι μη όμως επιβεβαιωμένες απόψεις από κάποιον επιστήμονα με κάποια επιστημονική μελέτη ,ώστε να υπάρχει κάποιο συμπέρεσμα που να ισχύει γενικότερα ,για μένα δεν συμαίνει τίποτα .
Δεν αμφισβητώ την παρατηρητικότητα της Σίσσυς σε καμία περίπτωση .Όμως από την στιγμή που δεν έχουμε ιατρικά αποτελέσματα ,για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο , δεν μπορείς να το ταυτίσεις ,αφού μπορεί να συνέβηκε από κάτι άλλο .

Τέλος, επειδή εγώ το ίδιο θα υποστηρίζω και εσείς το αντίθετο ,δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω .Απλά να γίνει κατανοητό ότι κάτι μη ιατρικά επιβεβαιωμένο δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη για κάτι .Το τι *μπορεί* να προκαλούν, αν βάλουμε κάτω 10 πράγματα εμείς ,δεν έχει καμία σημασία με το πόσο έγκυρο και αποδεδειγμένο είναι κάτι .

----------

